# Anyone try questran?



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Has anyone tried Questran to relieve IBS d?


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Look on the Diarrhea board. There are some people there with good results from Questran.Joyce


----------



## shootingstarr (Sep 17, 2003)

I am taking Questran and it is so nasty to me. The taste of that stuff makes me want to puke. I still have D but now I feel like I can never finish a bowel movement.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I take Questran. It is not so bad if you let it sit a few minutes before drinking it. Some of the grittyness goes away.It has helped me. Jleigh


----------

